# Hi everyone



## Alexandru (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My name name is Alexandru and I am from Romania. I currently study violin at the Music Academy and I'm in the last year of my Bachelor Degree.

Here are some links from my youtube account, some recordings of myself 






Here is Mozart Violin Concerto No. 4 , please post your comments and thoughts about it 

Thx and Greetings to everyone,

Alexandru


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Excellent playing Alexandru! My only suggestion for the Mozart would be that you work on a better range of tone between smooth singing and detached technical passages. Your violin sings so beautifully but I haven't heard the teeth yet!


----------

